# What Happened to my iPad?



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

Hopefully someone here can help. Out of the blue, when I turn it on & go to any website, it loads about 10% of the way, then freezes, so I just turn it off & told myself I'd try to figure it out later. 

Recently, there's a software update for iOS 8.0.2, so I tried to update it. I had to remove quite a few apps to make space. The upgrade said it would tk 7 hrs, but after downloading for only about 20 min, it stopped. 

Now, it says Unable to Check for Update - An error occurred while checking for a software update. The only 2 buttons to press are Cancel or Try Again.

Anyone know what to do?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Try doing update via iTunes via computer instead of over the air. Doesn't require "space" to do updates that way and also is a bit more "reliable".


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks. OK, I didn't do anything special, I just kept trying to update the 8.0.2 & it finally went all the way through! While I can go to sites, the internet surfing on there is still quite slow though for some reason. Anyone know why & what to do?

If I still need to do what MartyF81 said above to help w/ slowness, how do I do that?


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

> If I still need to do what MartyF81 said above to help w/ slowness, how do I do that?


You should be able to connect your iPad to a computer that has iTunes installed and then once iTunes "sees" the iPad, it should recognize that there is an update available. Once it recognizes that your device needs an update, you should be prompted to either "Download the update, Download and Install the update, or Don't download the update." You would just choose the Download and Install option.


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

OK, I'll try to look into that. Thank you. So I assume I use the cord to connect my iPad to another computer in which I have a brand new PC Lenovo desktop. I'm no techie, so if someone can give me steps on what to do once I connect the 2 computers, that would be great! 

In the meantime, the iPad won't connect to the App Store & it's gone back to not being able to go to webpages.

This iPad used to work so perfectly...don't know what happened in the last couple or so weeks! :nonono:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try a soft reset

1. Press and hold the Sleep/Wake button until the slider appears.
2. Drag the slider.
3. Press and hold the Sleep/Wake button until the Apple logo appears.

iPad: Perform Soft/Hard Reset


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you sobeit! I did a soft reset & my iPad is finally back to its old self! Thank you again!


----------

